# First Bacon - Pops Brine Method - FINALLY DONE GREAT STUFF



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

Well,,, All this bacon making going on around here and nice cool temps thought I would try my hand at with some great help from Dirt Sailor 

I am using "Pops Brine" on this go around and if it turns out I will try a dry brine on the next batch.

Here is the link for "Pops Brine" if you need it,, I followed it to a T this time around

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I only did a 1/3 cup of the sea salt,, 

Got some nice brining buckets - good fridge size and food grade 













IMG_20170113_134712810_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






One on the right will be a good one for Turkey's I think and left turned out perfect for the Belly's 

I made up two batches of brine to make sure the bellies were covered 













IMG_20170115_114042219[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017





  













IMG_20170115_114052224[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170115_114059055_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017





  













IMG_20170115_125030257_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






and the Cure 













IMG_20170115_114123828_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






and All mixed up 













IMG_20170115_130051090_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_20170115_130155035[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






Sliced up into 3 nice chunks to handle a little better 

and in for a swim













IMG_20170115_131706864_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






I made up another 1/2 batch of the brine to put in ziplock to weight it down,, and if zip lock busts it will not dilute the brine,, Thanks for that tip Cranky Buzzard. 













IMG_20170115_131710947_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






and weighted down,, ready for the fridge for nap time 













IMG_20170115_132046667_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 16, 2017






We will see you in two weeks or so - thanks for looking 

Steve


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats a good start I like Pops,& Dry Cure even TQ its a Bacon Thing

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm watching this one.  Love Pop's bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

Great start!

Al


----------



## litterbug (Jan 16, 2017)

This is something I would love to try.  Watching the process and progress.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Thats a good start I like Pops,& Dry Cure even TQ its a Bacon Thing
> 
> Richie


Yeppers that dry cure method will be my next try,, I have some TQ up there waiting to be used up 

Thanks,


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm watching this one. Love Pop's bacon!


Thanks, CB and thanks again on the tip for the brine in the bag,,, I was going to just put water in it.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Your going to love it.  

I tend to dry cure most stuff now.   I have done a lot of meats with pops brine.   I like the lo salt one.

His brine is so simply and versitle, you can add many flavors with it.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Your going to love it.
> 
> I tend to dry cure most stuff now.   I have done a lot of meats with pops brine.   I like the lo salt one.
> 
> His brine is so simply and versitle, you can add many flavors with it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2017)

driedstick said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a good start I like Pops,& Dry Cure even TQ its a Bacon Thing
> ...


DS The dry cure I used was made with cure #1

Richie


----------



## disco (Jan 18, 2017)

Watching!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Jan 27, 2017)

Were getting closer,,,, on Sunday it will be two weeks in the brine,, plan is to pull from brine, pat dry with paper towels, maybe put on some CBP on one piece, White pepper on the other, and last piece just bacon,,,, Well them first two may have some garlic powder on them??? 

Then they will sit in the fridge one week to form Pelical then off to the smoker.... 

Plan is on the smoking to cold smoke with cob pellets on Super Bowl Weekend. 

1st piece smoke for 8hrs, 2nd 16hrs and last one 24hrs I think that will give me a good idea how much smoke I am wanting on my next batch. 

After smoke is done,,, they are to go back in the fridge for 5 more days and then slice and vac pac..

Sound like a plan??? 

Any input would be great,, let me know if I am doing something wrong


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Were getting closer,,,, on Sunday it will be two weeks in the brine,, plan is to pull from brine, pat dry with paper towels, maybe put on some CBP on one piece, White pepper on the other, and last piece just bacon,,,, Well them first two may have some garlic powder on them???
> 
> Then they will sit in the fridge one week to form Pelical then off to the smoker....
> 
> ...


Sounds good from here, just don't forget to do the slice and fry test on each batch.

Looking forward to some more pics!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 30, 2017)

Well out of the brine pool after 2 weeks,, seasoned up and in the fridge for another 5 days then cold smoked with cob pellets






























Doing just one plain

See you in 5 days

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

This is the part I always hate, even if I have bacon!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This is the part I always hate, even if I have bacon!
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Ya the wait is killing me,,


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2017)

All the extra fridge time sure enhances the flavor of the bacon....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## driedstick (Jan 31, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> All the extra fridge time sure enhances the flavor of the bacon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I think it was Dirtsailor that said you recommend it,, after smoking it will sit in the fridge another 5 days before slicing and vac packing


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I'm following.....watching and waiting for your results and opinions on which you like best. It's another on the list to do this spring.......


----------



## bobjr21w (Jan 31, 2017)

I just did my first batch of sausage in my new smoker.  Results are good. Bacon is on my to do list this spring so I'm excited for the results.


----------



## rwlanthier (Feb 2, 2017)

Just finished our second batch of cold smoked bacon.  Thought I would have to experiment with different dry rub recipes, but after researching for a good while, went with the following for 5 lb. of pork bellies:

1 tablespoon black pepper

1/2 cup Kosher salt

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 teaspoon pink curing salt #1

The mix weighs 200 grams so 40 grams per lb. of pork belly.  Put in large ziplock bags and turned over every day in fridge for 10 days.  Smoked with pecan for 6-7 hours under cold smoke temp of <90 F.  Unbelievable how good this bacon is.

We recently made some ham from pork butt and the wet cure works the best.  Smoked it for 12 hours.  Pork cotton candy.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2017)

Rwlanthier said:


> Just finished our second batch of cold smoked bacon.  Thought I would have to experiment with different dry rub recipes, but after researching for a good while, went with the following for 5 lb. of pork bellies:
> 
> 1 tablespoon black pepper
> 
> ...


RW, morning...   Sounds like you are having success...  Congrats.....  and Welcome to the forum... 

May I be so bold as to make a suggestion ??   For future information, you "may" want to make some adjustments to your dry rub cure...  

The recipe you now are using delivers approx. 4+% sugar and salt...   Hard to know for sure because of the different weights per volume of different sugars and salts....

To make a repeatable dry rub cure mix, I weigh the ingredients as do others....

Weigh a 1/2 cup of the salt you used and weigh a 1/2 cup of the sugar you used so you know your starting point....

Your rub at 200 grams and using 40 grams per pound of belly..  40 grams rub / 454 grams per pound = 8.8% rub or approx. 4% salt and 4% sugar...   That's a good rub mix...

Other folks find approx. 1.8% to 2.5% salt adequate and 1% to 2% sugar adequate also...   The cure #1 is perfect...  1 tsp. = ~5.5 grams.. or 0.25% cure #1....

Also, a curing period of 2 weeks, 7 days per inch of thickness seems to provide a smoother flavor to the bacon as the sugar molecules penetrate the meat slower than salt...

Anyhow, just providing some info in the event you are looking to experiment and have some consistency with any experiments you chose to do in the future..

Dave


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Good info, Thx. Dave


----------



## bobjr21w (Feb 8, 2017)

I know this isn't the same as what was posted in the recipe. I

want to make sure it will work.  Your expertise is appreciated.













cure.JPG



__ bobjr21w
__ Feb 8, 2017






want to make sure it will work


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2017)

You are good to go with that package of cure....


----------



## bobjr21w (Feb 8, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> You are good to go with that package of cure....


Awesome.  Thank you.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 13, 2017)

trying to upload final pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2017)

driedstick said:


> trying to upload final pics


Great !!!

I got some Points here just waiting for some Final Pics!!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Feb 13, 2017)

Finally done,, didn't have enough cob pellets so went with pitmasters blend,, 3 pieces,, plain piece Smoked for 12 hrs,, pepper ones went for 24 hrs,, we tried the plain on Sunday morning and was great 

Will be doing this again but cutting back on the sugar,,, saltiness was spot on 

Thanks all for help 






































Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 13, 2017)

Awww.. Come on DS! The suspense is deafening!

I've probably made 100 lbs of bacon with Pops brine just in the last 6 months. I was hooked from the 1st batch!

(No... I didn't eat it all myself. But my close friends and family love it too!)

Boy, that Corn Cob smoke sure is sweet. I had to try it too! But in fact I think I'm going to go back to pecan, maple or apple.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2017)

OK DS !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Pics will Do!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## driedstick (Feb 13, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Awww.. Come on DS! The suspense is deafening!
> 
> I've probably made 100 lbs of bacon with Pops brine just in the last 6 months. I was hooked from the 1st batch!
> 
> ...


Will those pics do???


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great DS.  Very meaty belly.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 13, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Will those pics do???


Yessir! Points inbound!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 13, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> OK DS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear,,, yes it is tasty,,, I have 3 more bellies about the same size to do and two LARGE ones from hog I just scored one. 

Thanks


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Well your Bacon looks mighty fine...... Point for sure....


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 14, 2017)

OMG, now that is some pretty bacon.

Great job there driedstick!!!

If mine turns out 1/2 that good lookin I'll be lucky

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2017)

That's some awesome looking bacon DS!

It looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2017)

DS That Bacon looks great Point

Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2017)

Love the Pics, Mighty fine looking Bacon. I sure wish I could find Pork Belly's at a reasonable price around her.

Nothing better than Homemade Bacon

Great Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## driedstick (Feb 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great DS. Very meaty belly.


Thanks for all your help sir,,, Much appreciated!!! 


AB Canuck said:


> Well your Bacon looks mighty fine...... Point for sure....


Thank you


ptcruiserguy said:


> OMG, now that is some pretty bacon.
> 
> Great job there driedstick!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks,,, I seen your post yesterday and will be following it. 

DS


----------



## disco (Feb 14, 2017)

Beautiful bacon, DS I think you will find the store bought stuff just doesn't cut it any more! Point

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2017)

Great looking bacon DS! Mighty fine!


----------



## pilch (Feb 14, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Well,,, All this bacon making going on around here and nice cool temps thought I would try my hand at with some great help from Dirt Sailor
> 
> I am using "Pops Brine" on this go around and if it turns out I will try a dry brine on the next batch.
> 
> ...


Driedstick or Cranky Buzzard can either of you tell me if one can freeze the brine in the zip lock bag for use at a later date for weighing down?.

Personal experience has taught me that brine mixed today, and refrigerated, can be used at a later date for brining, time period was approximately one week..

By the way Driedstick it looks like you have some awesome bacon on the horizon.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## bena (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice Job!   Beautiful color !  Points!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 14, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's some awesome looking bacon DS!
> 
> It looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al


tropics said:


> DS That Bacon looks great Point
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie,,,


gary s said:


> Love the Pics, Mighty fine looking Bacon. I sure wish I could find Pork Belly's at a reasonable price around her.
> 
> Nothing better than Homemade Bacon
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,, ya was a good price then I also do some trading,,, which is always a win win


----------



## rwlanthier (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks Dave


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2017)

Rwlanthier said:


> Thanks Dave


If that's meant for me, you are welcome...


----------



## driedstick (Feb 15, 2017)

Disco said:


> Beautiful bacon, DS I think you will find the store bought stuff just doesn't cut it any more! Point
> 
> Disco


Ya is sure beats store bought,,, Thanks 


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking bacon DS! Mighty fine!


Thank you DS


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Ya is sure beats store bought,,, Thanks
> 
> Thank you DS



Liked this one..

What temp did you have that bacon smoking at?  What temp was it final IT?  What kind of smoker or pellet contraptions did you use?


----------



## driedstick (Oct 14, 2017)

this was cold smoked,, no heat at all,,, used the MES 30 with the mailbox mod


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

driedstick said:


> this was cold smoked,, no heat at all,,, used the MES 30 with the mailbox mod



Oh.. ok so you smoked like 12 to 24 hours at say 50 degrees?

Edit... 
I say 50 degrees. Because all that week the high temps in (Moscow Idaho) were in the mid to upper 40s. I can only guess by your central northern idaho profile info.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. ok so you smoked like 12 to 24 hours at say 50 degrees?
> 
> Edit...
> I say 50 degrees. Because all that week the high temps in (Moscow Idaho) were in the mid to upper 40s. I can only guess by your central northern idaho profile info.



I am just south of Moscow about 30 miles and in a valley,, sometimes we are colder because of the inversions,, Can't remember what the temp was,,, but this thread reminds me I need to do more. :D:D:D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2017)

Missed this first time around I find this to be a definite item to try. i usually do canadian bacon with TQ and Bear carvers step by step with great results.

Warren


----------

